# Maxim firestar manual (besides "FOR DEALER USE ONLY" one)?



## danjayh (Sep 28, 2012)

I bought a used Maxim M175, and I have two documents regarding it:

- The "Maxim Wood Pellet and Corn Furnace Owner's Manual", and
- A "FOR DEALER USE ONLY" / "Changing Firestar Control Variables" document that I found on the web.  IMHO, at least the temperature calibration setting shouldn't be "for dealer use only"...

Does anyone know of a document besides these two that describes the more mundane / day-to-day aspects of operating the control panel?  I find it to be extremely frustrating that I can't find that information.


----------



## harttj (Sep 28, 2012)

I think you have all the documents. Set the temp where you want it, fans and feeds where you want, turn auto reigniting on if you want and good to go. For pellets I run feed at all green for idle and high and 1 yellow for normal. Fan I run all green for all I think. Corn I run more air but same feed. 

The last 2 years I only looked at it every couple of days. 

The iburncorn.com site had some real good threads but are gone now.


----------



## danjayh (Sep 29, 2012)

harttj said:


> I think you have all the documents. Set the temp where you want it, fans and feeds where you want, turn auto reigniting on if you want and good to go. For pellets I run feed at all green for idle and high and 1 yellow for normal. Fan I run all green for all I think. Corn I run more air but same feed.
> 
> The last 2 years I only looked at it every couple of days.
> 
> The iburncorn.com site had some real good threads but are gone now.


 
OK.  I was just surprised because I couldn't find any place with basic info like "double tap the iginition button to turn on auto relight" (which I figured out myself).  Do you know of a forum thread with that kind of  stuff?


----------



## harttj (Sep 30, 2012)

The back of the owners manual has a section on the controller.


----------



## danjayh (Oct 1, 2012)

harttj said:


> The back of the owners manual has a section on the controller.


 
Thanks for the info. I'm definitely missing a section, then. I'll ask my dealer about it.


----------



## danjayh (Oct 1, 2012)

harttj said:


> The back of the owners manual has a section on the controller.


 
So after talking to my dealer and Central Boiler, neither seems to be able to give me any information on the controller, other than the sheet about how to change the control varibales.  What I'm looking for is basic information like:

- How to engage clean-out mode?
- What happens if I turn it off (with the power button) while the fire is burning?
- Any other "secret" taps or button presses that are not inherently obvious from looking at the panel?

The copy of the manual that I have has literally no information other than a picture of the controller, and a line saying "follow the instructions for the FireStar controller provided with this owner's manual." (there are no instructions).  I'll upload the copy of the manual that I have later today (it's on a different PC).


----------



## harttj (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll scan my manual in at work and send it to you. I don't remember any secrets taps but it has been awhile

Tim


----------



## danjayh (Oct 18, 2012)

In my quest to find the Maxim manual, I've come across a couple of really complete versions. I've attached both below. The first is a user's manual for the Maxim M175. The second is an extensive FireStar manual that covers both user mode operation and dealer / control variable modifications for all current versions of the FireStar for both the M175 and the M250.

EDIT: Sorry, but it seams that I cannot upload the actual owner's manual because it is too large.  I've put it here for now:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/110482270/Maxum-M175-Owners-Manual


----------

